# Romagnoli è della Lazio. In arrivo ufficialità.



## Toby rosso nero (3 Luglio 2022)

Come riporta Repubblica, Romagnoli ha detto sì alla Lazio.
Contratto di 2.8 milioni netti più bonus a stagione per cinque anni con opzione per il sesto, fino al 2028.

SI attende solo l'ufficialità.

*Ancora Repubblica: Lotito ha offerto a Romagnoli anche un posto nello staff, o nella dirigenza,a fine carriera.*


----------



## gabri65 (3 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Repubblica, Romagnoli ha detto sì alla Lazio.
> Contratto di 2.8 milioni netti più bonus a stagione per cinque anni con opzione per il sesto, fino al 2028.
> 
> SI attende solo l'ufficialità.



Dio Santo. E' stata dura.

Manca Castillejo, che comunque stimo per aver fatto sì che cacciassimo a pedate nel culo l'anatra spagnola regina degli assist. Poi abbiamo definitivamente fatto pulizia.


----------



## Viulento (3 Luglio 2022)




----------



## 28Maggio2003 (3 Luglio 2022)

6 anni LOL


----------



## rossonero71 (3 Luglio 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> 6 anni LOL


Non si sa mai lì scapassi...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Repubblica, Romagnoli ha detto sì alla Lazio.
> Contratto di 2.8 milioni netti più bonus a stagione per cinque anni con opzione per il sesto, fino al 2028.
> 
> SI attende solo l'ufficialità.



*Ancora Repubblica: Lotito ha offerto a Romagnoli anche un posto nello staff, o nella dirigenza,a fine carriera.*


----------



## __king george__ (3 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Repubblica, Romagnoli ha detto sì alla Lazio.
> Contratto di 2.8 milioni netti più bonus a stagione per cinque anni con opzione per il sesto, fino al 2028.
> 
> SI attende solo l'ufficialità.
> ...


ciao Alessio in bocca al lupo!


----------



## rossonero71 (3 Luglio 2022)

A volte nella vita ci vuole fortuna


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Dio Santo. E' stata dura.
> 
> Manca Castillejo, che comunque stimo per aver fatto sì che cacciassimo a pedate nel culo l'anatra spagnola regina degli assist. Poi abbiamo definitivamente fatto pulizia.


E la Caldaia.


----------



## Swaitak (3 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Repubblica, Romagnoli ha detto sì alla Lazio.
> Contratto di 2.8 milioni netti più bonus a stagione per cinque anni con opzione per il sesto, fino al 2028.
> 
> SI attende solo l'ufficialità.
> ...


Romagnoli manco fosse Mbappè


----------



## Trumpusconi (3 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Dio Santo. E' stata dura.
> 
> Manca Castillejo, che comunque stimo per aver fatto sì che cacciassimo a pedate nel culo l'anatra spagnola regina degli assist. Poi abbiamo definitivamente fatto pulizia.


Caldara, Duarte e Ballo Tourè. 
Poi abbiamo finito.


----------



## admin (3 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Repubblica, Romagnoli ha detto sì alla Lazio.
> Contratto di 2.8 milioni netti più bonus a stagione per cinque anni con opzione per il sesto, fino al 2028.
> 
> SI attende solo l'ufficialità.
> ...


.


----------



## Zenos (3 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Caldara, Duarte e Ballo Tourè.
> Poi abbiamo finito.


Bakayoko


----------



## chicagousait (3 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Repubblica, Romagnoli ha detto sì alla Lazio.
> Contratto di 2.8 milioni netti più bonus a stagione per cinque anni con opzione per il sesto, fino al 2028.
> 
> SI attende solo l'ufficialità.
> ...


Non è che vogliono un altro nostro difensore?


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Repubblica, Romagnoli ha detto sì alla Lazio.
> Contratto di 2.8 milioni netti più bonus a stagione per cinque anni con opzione per il sesto, fino al 2028.
> 
> SI attende solo l'ufficialità.
> ...


Chiudiamo definitivamente anche questo imbarazzo della fascia da capitano per una riserva. 
Buona fortuna Alessio.


----------



## Solo (3 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Repubblica, Romagnoli ha detto sì alla Lazio.
> Contratto di 2.8 milioni netti più bonus a stagione per cinque anni con opzione per il sesto, fino al 2028.
> 
> SI attende solo l'ufficialità.
> ...


Nonostante tutto sono contento abbia salutato alzando lo scudetto. 

Ciao Alessio e buona fortuna.


----------



## Tobi (3 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Dio Santo. E' stata dura.
> 
> Manca Castillejo, che comunque stimo per aver fatto sì che cacciassimo a pedate nel culo l'anatra spagnola regina degli assist. Poi abbiamo definitivamente fatto pulizia.



E magari, purtroppo i caldara i duarte i bakayoko ancora ce li abbiamo sul groppone e non sarà facile piazzarli


----------



## Swaitak (3 Luglio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Chiudiamo definitivamente anche questo imbarazzo della fascia da capitano per una riserva.
> Buona fortuna Alessio.


Se Calabria non si riprende fa la stessa fine.. Speriamo di no


----------



## gabri65 (3 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Caldara, Duarte e Ballo Tourè.
> Poi abbiamo finito.





Tobi ha scritto:


> E magari, purtroppo i caldara i duarte i bakayoko ancora ce li abbiamo sul groppone e non sarà facile piazzarli



Sì, vero. Ma non li vedo come grosse problematiche, e magari da qualcuno uno spicciolo ce lo ricavi.

Romagnoli invece troppo ingombrante.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Repubblica, Romagnoli ha detto sì alla Lazio.
> Contratto di 2.8 milioni netti più bonus a stagione per cinque anni con opzione per il sesto, fino al 2028.
> 
> SI attende solo l'ufficialità.
> ...



Che sia la volta buona.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (3 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sì, vero. Ma non li vedo come grosse problematiche, e magari da qualcuno uno spicciolo ce lo ricavi.
> 
> Romagnoli invece troppo ingombrante.


Insomma, Castillejo è inchiodato a Milanello perlomeno da gennaio 2021 ed è il.quinto giocatore più costoso della rosa al 1 luglio 2022, Caldara è il.più costoso in assoluto e sarà un miracolo riuscire a liberarsene. Duarte anche se ha 2 anni ancora di contratto è molto.più semplice avendo un costo a bilancio nettamente inferiore, Bakayoko non è nostro, quindi un modo per spedirlo si trova se non lo vogliono più.


----------



## gabri65 (4 Luglio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Insomma, Castillejo è inchiodato a Milanello perlomeno da gennaio 2021 ed è il.quinto giocatore più costoso della rosa al 1 luglio 2022, Caldara è il.più costoso in assoluto e sarà un miracolo riuscire a liberarsene. Duarte anche se ha 2 anni ancora di contratto è molto.più semplice avendo un costo a bilancio nettamente inferiore, Bakayoko non è nostro, quindi un modo per spedirlo si trova se non lo vogliono più.



Sì certo. Vedevo Romagnoli come un gran problema, ecco. Gli altri sono fastidiosi, ma ogni squadra ha sempre qualche elemento ai margini o del quale è necessario disfarsi. Il romano era pure a rischio rinnovo, quindi secondo me il più è fatto, per gli altri speriamo di trovare una soluzione prima o poi.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (4 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sì certo. Vedevo Romagnoli come un gran problema, ecco. Gli altri sono fastidiosi, ma ogni squadra ha sempre qualche elemento ai margini o del quale è necessario disfarsi. Il romano era pure a rischio rinnovo, quindi secondo me il più è fatto, per gli altri speriamo di trovare una soluzione prima o poi.


Ma guarda, Romagnoli rinnovato a cifre da prima riserva di lusso (i famosi 2.5 che gli offriva il Milan) per poter investire di più sul centrocampista e sia trequartita che ala destra (i due veri ruoli più lacunosi) lo avrei anche accettato, ovvio non ai costi precedenti (era lui il.giocatore più costoso, seguito da Ibra e Kessié) insensati. Se dobbiamo prendere uno più forte di lui allo scotto di downgradare gli altri tre ruoli, io dico di no a livello filosofico avendo comunque altri tre DC più forti in rosa, come terzo/quarto nelle.rotazioni ci sta, molti dimenticano che è stato titolare in partite chiave tipo il.derby di ritorno. Imo TRQ > AD > CC > DC come priorità.


----------



## admin (4 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Repubblica, Romagnoli ha detto sì alla Lazio.
> Contratto di 2.8 milioni netti più bonus a stagione per cinque anni con opzione per il sesto, fino al 2028.
> 
> SI attende solo l'ufficialità.
> ...



.


----------



## Giangy (4 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Repubblica, Romagnoli ha detto sì alla Lazio.
> Contratto di 2.8 milioni netti più bonus a stagione per cinque anni con opzione per il sesto, fino al 2028.
> 
> SI attende solo l'ufficialità.
> ...


Si in dirigenza e nello staff tra minimo 10 anni immagino.


----------



## Andris (5 Luglio 2022)

ora ne hanno parlato a Sportitalia

stanno trattando per centinaia di migliaia di euro

Romagnoli chiede 3,1-3,2 più bonus

Lotito offre 2,8 più bonus


non si vergogna ???
voglio vedere i tifosi laziali come la prenderanno

è diventato straricco grazie all'ultimo rinnovo qua e ora specula su 100-200.000 euro per giocare a casa sua

ridicolo omuncolo


----------



## KILPIN_91 (5 Luglio 2022)




----------



## alexpozzi90 (5 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ora ne hanno parlato a Sportitalia
> 
> stanno trattando per centinaia di migliaia di euro
> 
> ...


Noi gli offrivamo 2,5M e la possibilità di continuare a essere capitano del Milan, ma ha preferito andar via, sicuramente a 27 anni sentiva di dover giocar titolare, però i soldi contano per uno dei Raiolas.


----------



## folletto (5 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come riporta Repubblica, Romagnoli ha detto sì alla Lazio.
> Contratto di 2.8 milioni netti più bonus a stagione per cinque anni con opzione per il sesto, fino al 2028.
> 
> SI attende solo l'ufficialità.
> ...


Nonostante qualche cappellata di troppo non mi lascerà un cattivo ricordo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ora ne hanno parlato a Sportitalia
> 
> stanno trattando per centinaia di migliaia di euro
> 
> ...


mercenario come pochi.
scarso come nessuno.


----------

